

Show HN: Lyric Analysis of Rolling Stone's Top 100 Artists - notrom
http://notrom.github.io/museAck/artistRatiosDrill.html

======
FatalLogic
It isn't easy to compare artists at the moment. It would be interesting to be
able to select a word and see how frequently all artists used it (as a
percentage of all words they used, of course)

I suppose I'd be thinking something like "Eminem always seems to be talking
about himself". Let's see if he used "I" and "Me" more often than other
artists

